# Some of my venomous snakes



## Crotalid (Oct 22, 2012)

Just a random assortment of some of my collection. 



































Sorry if the quality is reduced by the app!


----------



## Pythonlovers (Oct 22, 2012)

absolutely amazing! im very jealous! haha nice collection you have there.


----------



## Leeloofluff (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!!!! Great photos! And what amazing snakes!!!! Thanks for teasing..i mean sharing!!


----------



## beardedman (Oct 22, 2012)

sorry but your asking to get bitten especially with the gaboon viper and cobra but love them all such nice colours


----------



## Peterwookie (Oct 22, 2012)

Great picks mate .... Keep them coming also very jealous


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 22, 2012)

beardedman said:


> sorry but your asking to get bitten especially with the gaboon viper and cobra but love them all such nice colours



Excuse me? How am I asking to be bitten? 



Leeloofluff said:


> Wow!!!! Great photos! And what amazing snakes!!!! Thanks for teasing..i mean sharing!!



Thanks lol. 



Pythonlovers said:


> absolutely amazing! im very jealous! haha nice collection you have there.



Thank you!


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 22, 2012)

Peterwookie said:


> Great picks mate .... Keep them coming also very jealous



Thanks, will do!


----------



## Nathan8 (Oct 22, 2012)

What's species is that green guy having a feed?


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nathan8 said:


> What's species is that green guy having a feed?



White lipped pit viper.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Oct 22, 2012)

i just cant stop looking! haha so amazing! i just want them all :shock:


----------



## beardedman (Oct 22, 2012)

no not that way its just mainly the gaboon the little temper that they have and how aggressive they are they are a really nice snake and also very jelly keep them coming


----------



## Dash667 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fantastic!! That cobra is stunning! If only ..


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 22, 2012)

beardedman said:


> no not that way its just mainly the gaboon the little temper that they have and how aggressive they are they are a really nice snake and also very jelly keep them coming



Their temper should have nothing to do with it, and from what I understand most bitis don't move around too much, so I'm not really sure what you're talking about.

Nice snakes OP, jealous of the gaboon forsure, do you keep rhinos?


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 22, 2012)

Cobra is so fast reptile park had there cobra out last Friday, I though any snake was fast but cobra was like fast x10. You'd have to be so careful and fast do you keep them in a special room clear of obstacles ? Can imagine it chasing you around the room


----------



## longqi (Oct 22, 2012)

beardedman said:


> sorry but your asking to get bitten especially with the gaboon viper and cobra but love them all such nice colours



Why would any ven keeper be asking to get bitten??
Most are 100 times more careful than python keepers or there would be bodies everywhere
Good ven keepers never get complacent and simply cannot afford to get tagged so they dont get tagged
That is far removed from python keepers who are always bragging about how often or badly they were bitten

[I keep pythons etc, but have the greatest respect for ven keepers as they are usually in a class of their own]

Cobras seldom bite in captivity and only strike in one direction
Gaboons are explosive but usually telegraph a hit
trickiest one there might be the white lip as they defend themselves very strongly


----------



## Nathan8 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice snakes it's good seeing snakes like them. But it's very depressing knowing I will probably never see any of them


----------



## blakehose (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice animals mate. That Cobra looks so tiny and cute beside the anti-perspirant!


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words 



Nathan8 said:


> What's species is that green guy having a feed?



White lip pit viper - Trimeresurus albolabris 



beardedman said:


> no not that way its just mainly the gaboon the little temper that they have and how aggressive they are they are a really nice snake and also very jelly keep them coming



Out of all my snakes, the Gaboons are the easiest to deal with. No temper what so ever, i've had mine for 7 months now, and between the two of them, they have only struck twice at me - both times from the female on the same day. The most 'difficult' snake to handle are my white lips, they're cranky at the best of times.



longqi said:


> Why would any ven keeper be asking to get bitten??
> Most are 100 times more careful than python keepers or there would be bodies everywhere
> Good ven keepers never get complacent and simply cannot afford to get tagged so they dont get tagged
> That is far removed from python keepers who are always bragging about how often or badly they were bitten
> ...



Definitely, my white lips are the worst by a long mile. 

Disagree on the Gaboons telegraphing a hit though, they don't give any sign what so ever when they're about to strike. I'm still amazed at feeding time, when they explode out of no where, especially when i wasn't expecting it 



Nathan8 said:


> Very nice snakes it's good seeing snakes like them. But it's very depressing knowing I will probably never see any of them



It is a shame i guess for you guys in AUS. But don't some Zoo's keep exotic venomous?

- - - Updated - - -



Marzzy said:


> Cobra is so fast reptile park had there cobra out last Friday, I though any snake was fast but cobra was like fast x10. You'd have to be so careful and fast do you keep them in a special room clear of obstacles ? Can imagine it chasing you around the room



To be honest, if i have her out she will stand her ground if i provoke her. But 99% of the time she will just try and find somewhere to hide. They're quick i guess, but i don't think they're anywhere near as quick as some of the aussie elapids.



blakehose said:


> Very nice animals mate. That Cobra looks so tiny and cute beside the anti-perspirant!



Tell me about it! She's a little Indochinese spitting cobra (Naja siamensis) in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely little in size but would pack a nasty big punch!


----------



## Stuart (Oct 22, 2012)

Hells bells those are some gorgeous snakes you have there mate. I have always wanted to see a White Lipped in real life. 

My uncle has Gaboon Vipers back in South Africa and describes them pretty much as you do. Laid back until they explode into action during feeding time


----------



## longqi (Oct 22, 2012)

crotalid
we get called out for relocating white lips every week
responsible for more bites in Bali than any other snake

our cobras are n, sputarix and kings because no siamensis here
siamensis are much prettier and usually flare the hood
sputarix often hit or spit without even raising their head or hood


----------



## Deyendran (Oct 22, 2012)

really great pix bud, they're all absolute beauties. amaazzeeeeeddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 22, 2012)

Man those are some amazing snakes, whats the licensing regulations and procedures over there BTW. And how much did they cost you, im thinking of moving to the UK when im older lol.


----------



## longqi (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheekabee
Virtually zero licensing for any reptiles that are virtually harmless [excluding CITES listed animals]

Others such as dangerous vens and crocodiles need a DWA license
If you can prove experience with vens in Aus the license is easy to get
Otherwise I think you have to do an approved course


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 22, 2012)

blakehose said:


> Definitely little in size but would pack a nasty big punch!


That's for sure! 


SniperCap said:


> Hells bells those are some gorgeous snakes you have there mate. I have always wanted to see a White Lipped in real life.
> 
> My uncle has Gaboon Vipers back in South Africa and describes them pretty much as you do. Laid back until they explode into action during feeding time



Indeed, but when you have a pissed off Gaboon that's a site to see also especially when adult! Very powerful 



longqi said:


> crotalid
> we get called out for relocating white lips every week
> responsible for more bites in Bali than any other snake
> 
> ...



White lips are good fun! Cobras are no fun when they don't hood, that's the whole point in them!! Do you get many call outs for venomous? 



Deyendran said:


> really great pix bud, they're all absolute beauties. amaazzeeeeeddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! 



cheekabee said:


> Man those are some amazing snakes, whats the licensing regulations and procedures over there BTW. And how much did they cost you, im thinking of moving to the UK when im older lol.



As Longqi says nothing for 'normal' reptiles apart form CITES. 

But DWA license is needed for dangerous things! But a lot of Europe places like Germany don't even have a license. I wouldn't move here the weather is useless!! Lol. Is there no way you're allowed to have exotic venomous in Australia?


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 22, 2012)

Crotalid said:


> But DWA license is needed for dangerous things! But a lot of Europe places like Germany don't even have a license. I wouldn't move here the weather is useless!! Lol. Is there no way you're allowed to have exotic venomous in Australia?



Buy a zoo


----------



## longqi (Oct 22, 2012)

Most of our calls are for cobras
but at least 50% of those are not cobras 
usually ptyas mucosus or elaphe radiata which can do a pretty good impression of being dangerous if they get stirred up
other vens are banded kraits boigas and pit vipers 
rest are retics burmese and various vine snakes keelbacks sea snakes and bronzebacks with a few other rarer ones


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 23, 2012)

Naga123 said:


> Their temper should have nothing to do with it, and from what I understand most bitis don't move around too much, so I'm not really sure what you're talking about.
> 
> Nice snakes OP, jealous of the gaboon forsure, do you keep rhinos?



Sorry i missed your question. 

No i don't keep rhino's....yet! I would like some, just a case of when the right ones pop up. I would like the Ituri locale, which are regarded to be the prettiest - however they don't come up as often as the more 'common' locales  But soon hopefully!

- - - Updated - - -



Chanzey said:


> Buy a zoo



Bit of an inconvenience...Lol.



longqi said:


> Most of our calls are for cobras
> but at least 50% of those are not cobras
> usually ptyas mucosus or elaphe radiata which can do a pretty good impression of being dangerous if they get stirred up
> other vens are banded kraits boigas and pit vipers
> rest are retics burmese and various vine snakes keelbacks sea snakes and bronzebacks with a few other rarer ones



Ah right nice! How many times do you get called out a week?


----------



## caliherp (Oct 23, 2012)

longqi said:


> Why would any ven keeper be asking to get bitten??
> Most are 100 times more careful than python keepers or there would be bodies everywhere
> Good ven keepers never get complacent and simply cannot afford to get tagged so they dont get tagged
> That is far removed from python keepers who are always bragging about how often or badly they were bitten
> ...



I couldent agree more. Im in the middle of completeing 1000 hours of experience so i can own non native hots. 500 more hours to go. IMO Cobras are the most easy hot to work with. Mainley because they are verry visiual and really easy to get there attention and work with free handed. Gaboons scare the sht out of me. Because they are so explosive. In the next couple of weeks I get to start working with arboreals. I cant wait. Verry nice collection. That white lip is insane. Keep the pictures comeing.


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 23, 2012)

caliherp said:


> I couldent agree more. Im in the middle of completeing 1000 hours of experience so i can own non native hots. 500 more hours to go. IMO Cobras are the most easy hot to work with. Mainley because they are verry visiual and really easy to get there attention and work with free handed. Gaboons scare the sht out of me. Because they are so explosive. In the next couple of weeks I get to start working with arboreals. I cant wait. Verry nice collection. That white lip is insane. Keep the pictures comeing.



Thanks. 

But please don't free handle venomous snakes. You're making a big mistake, these are not toys, it's a very bad idea to free handle. There is just no need to free handle them, you need to get it out of your head it's ok to do it, try that with a Forest Cobra and it will kill you. 

But the bottom line is, these are wild animals.


----------



## longqi (Oct 23, 2012)

We average 5 calls per day in the dry season
But wet season is very different ball game
Last year we had 11 days with 35 calls
Many calls are unsuccessful with either no snake or dead snake
But the locals are learning to leave them alone and call us
So the ratio is steadily improving

Most snakes removed from one house and yard was 17 with 5 different species
But the yard was a snake heaven of old masonry bamboo and leaf litter


----------



## beardedman (Oct 23, 2012)

ohh ok than im deaply sorry cause ive been told that they are pretty cranky but yeah definets is the white lip there just born cranky


----------



## eipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Crotalid,

First off lovely snakes, I love Asian Naja and large Bitis are gorgeous. That said handling snakes including species such as melanoleuca is not a death sentence. They need to be handled / managed correctly eg shift boxes, tubes cage dividers etc. 

Cheers
scott


----------



## Rob (Oct 23, 2012)

caliherp said:


> I couldent agree more. Im in the middle of completeing 1000 hours of experience so i can own non native hots. 500 more hours to go.



How does that work, exactly ? I mean, do you go to a zoo or something and clock on, say, 2 hrs experience, or is it something else entirely ?


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 23, 2012)

i cannot believe how small the little cobra is.. that green viper is stunning i love the eye,


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 23, 2012)

longqi said:


> We average 5 calls per day in the dry season
> But wet season is very different ball game
> Last year we had 11 days with 35 calls
> Many calls are unsuccessful with either no snake or dead snake
> ...



Quite a lot then, do you get donations from the government or local authority to do these call outs? Or do you pay for the fuel etc out of your own pocket? 



beardedman said:


> ohh ok than im deaply sorry cause ive been told that they are pretty cranky but yeah definets is the white lip there just born cranky



That's ok, no need to apologise  


eipper said:


> Crotalid,
> 
> First off lovely snakes, I love Asian Naja and large Bitis are gorgeous. That said handling snakes including species such as melanoleuca is not a death sentence. They need to be handled / managed correctly eg shift boxes, tubes cage dividers etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott, Thanks for the kind comments. 

Sorry, i think you misunderstood me. I meant if the person was free handling melanoleuca it will get him killed, just as an example as they're more unforgiving compared to some Naja species, especially when they're pissed off.




justdragons said:


> i cannot believe how small the little cobra is.. that green viper is stunning i love the eye,



She would have been about a 1/3-1/2 that size when she was born! Tiny little thing. Thanks!


----------



## euan (Oct 23, 2012)

To me it all comes down to experience with handling venomous.
I've litterally handled thousands of Gaboons, the vast majority with no tools at all i.e. free handled. Wild and captive.
I don't see it for me to be a problem.
I've also "free handled" quite a few forest cobras with no problem, again wild and captive.
To me it all comes down to knowing the spp, knowing your ability, and preferably knowing that individual animal.
I see lots of people, and I am not directing this comment at any particular person, rather as a general observation, deride those who "free handle" venomous.
Again it all comes down to an indivuals ability.
Doing it in public is a problem for me, I don't do it.

But I really love Gaboons and miss working with them.
I found Rhinos to be more high strung.
The rhinos exported from Uganda are quite close to Ituri.
I would doubt anything labelled as Ituri, unless privately collected.
Getting into the Ituri forest is not a simple task


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 23, 2012)

euan said:


> To me it all comes down to experience with handling venomous.
> I've litterally handled thousands of Gaboons, the vast majority with no tools at all i.e. free handled. Wild and captive.
> I don't see it for me to be a problem.
> I've also "free handled" quite a few forest cobras with no problem, again wild and captive.
> ...



For me it's a pointless risk, that achieves nothing. If you want to touch snakes, go get a non venomous snake. The risks far outweigh the cons, I can handle any snake with hooks, so why use my hands and risk a bite? All it takes is one bite. Especially from Elapids and vipers like Gaboons. I appreciate the fact you don't do it in public however. 

There are a few people in Europe with genuine Ituri. They aren't in abundance though. I know people with a lot harder to source snakes than Ituri nasicornis. There are some guys who will con you for sure, but you know whose name to trust from the quality and rarity of their collection


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow!! Stunning photos and wonderful animals


----------



## Slytherin00 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just a question out of curiousity, how on earth do you get them out of their enclosures? and how do you return them, espically the Cobra which is so quick?


----------



## eipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Cobras are slow


----------



## longqi (Oct 23, 2012)

Completely agree cobras are easy to hook and tail compared to most elapids
Plus they only strike in one direction
Thats why they use them in snake shows

Crotalid
We run a slightly different service here
If we charged 1 cent to relocate snakes people would think its easier to just kill the snake
[they dont understand that most bites come when people try to catch or kill snakes]

At present we get zero funding except from my pocket but some people make donations when we help them out so it doesnt cost me too much
Best part is teaching kids in local schools about leaving snakes alone
We walk in with a few snakes and 100 terrified kids
2 hours later 95 of them will have touched or held a snake and just gone WOW
Where we can we leave a viv and snake for the kids to look after for a few months
Kids that have looked after a snake will never go out and kill them in future


----------



## Slytherin00 (Oct 23, 2012)

eipper said:


> Cobras are slow



Really? I volunteer at the Cairns Zooo with the reptiles, and the Cobras they have their are by no means slow lol


----------



## Stuart (Oct 23, 2012)

Mouse_Breeder said:


> Really? I volunteer at the Cairns Zooo with the reptiles, and the Cobras they have their are by no means slow lol



When you are comparing cobras to vipers and adders, they are noticably slower. 

I wasn't aware Cairns Zoo had cobras, how long have they had those?


----------



## Grimace (Oct 23, 2012)

the white lipped is awesome. sick snakes


----------



## eipper (Oct 23, 2012)

When did qld reverse the no exotic venomous rule? Smell something dodgey... A volley working "cobras" in Cairns Zoo


----------



## Slytherin00 (Oct 23, 2012)

eipper said:


> When did qld reverse the no exotic venomous rule? Smell something dodgey... A volley working "cobras" in Cairns Zoo



Ah firstly did I ever say I was handling them um... no I didn't, volunteers just basically do food and cleaning for pythons, and occasionally give a small speal to little groups od vistors about native pythons. And I also think your reply was quite rude


----------



## eipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Young fella I find your lies rude, there are no cobras at C.T. Zoo.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Oct 23, 2012)

Would you like to enlighten me then at what I have seen for the past 3 months?


----------



## eipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok I will play...what species of cobra is there at the zoo. Where did they come from. What other exotic vens do they have


----------



## Slytherin00 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no idea what species they are, I mean like I seen them around and they look like a cobra to me, obvious my knowledge of snakes is still being expanded however I feel confident I should know what the most iconic snake looks like. 

Anyway im working there tomorrow, and shall check with Senior handler


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 23, 2012)

longqi said:


> Completely agree cobras are easy to hook and tail compared to most elapids
> Plus they only strike in one direction
> Thats why they use them in snake shows
> 
> ...



Amazing stuff mate! 



SniperCap said:


> When you are comparing cobras to vipers and adders, they are noticably slower.
> 
> I wasn't aware Cairns Zoo had cobras, how long have they had those?



They're slower in terms of striking. But movement wise cobras are faster than vipers.

However, i still don't think they're that fast. They're easily managed.

- - - Updated - - -



longqi said:


> Completely agree cobras are easy to hook and tail compared to most elapids
> Plus they only strike in one direction
> Thats why they use them in snake shows
> 
> ...





SniperCap said:


> When you are comparing cobras to vipers and adders, they are noticably slower.
> 
> I wasn't aware Cairns Zoo had cobras, how long have they had those?





Grimace said:


> the white lipped is awesome. sick snakes



thanks!


----------



## eipper (Oct 23, 2012)

M


----------



## caliherp (Oct 24, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> How does that work, exactly ? I mean, do you go to a zoo or something and clock on, say, 2 hrs experience, or is it something else entirely ?


My mentor has a facility I go to once or twice a week. He logs my hours. The one who is teaching you has to have there permit through California.


----------



## Rob (Oct 24, 2012)

caliherp said:


> My mentor has a facility I go to once or twice a week. He logs my hours. The one who is teaching you has to have there permit through California.



Interesting stuff. Is a fee involved in this mentoring, or is it all done for the love of herps ?


----------



## caliherp (Oct 24, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Interesting stuff. Is a fee involved in this mentoring, or is it all done for the love of herps ?


There's no fee involved in my case.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 24, 2012)

is that second last pic a saw-scaled? :O Amazing pictures dude, Would be awesome to own/work with some of the worlds most amazing reptiles


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 24, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> is that second last pic a saw-scaled? :O Amazing pictures dude, Would be awesome to own/work with some of the worlds most amazing reptiles



Nope, it's Crotalus cerberus - Arizona black rattlesnake.  Thanks!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 24, 2012)

Ooops Haha, Just out of curiousness, What is the Cobra like? I've seen Viperkeepers videos and they are absolutely energy packed and Crazy. :?


----------



## damian83 (Oct 24, 2012)

Great pics mate, love green vipers, if we could keep exotics it would add green viper or a sidewinder.....
Keep the great pics coming


----------



## longqi (Oct 24, 2012)

I much prefer bagging cobras to most Aussie elapids
You can stir them up to get them going
But most of the time they are pretty easy to bag
Best part is they cant tag you from any direction like tigers etc
Small ones go off a lot more than adults


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 24, 2012)

longqi said:


> I much prefer bagging cobras to most Aussie elapids
> You can stir them up to get them going
> But most of the time they are pretty easy to bag
> Best part is they cant tag you from any direction like tigers etc
> Small ones go off a lot more than adults



Yeah, cobras are pretty straight forward if you know what you're doing. From an outsiders view they look menacing because of their posture etc! 



damian83 said:


> Great pics mate, love green vipers, if we could keep exotics it would add green viper or a sidewinder.....
> Keep the great pics coming



Thanks! The white lips are nice, but rattlesnakes are my favourite by far. Going to try and accumulate as many species as I possibly can over the next couple of years. A few are protected however and aren't already in captivity which is a shame! 



JackTheHerper said:


> Ooops Haha, Just out of curiousness, What is the Cobra like? I've seen Viperkeepers videos and they are absolutely energy packed and Crazy. :?



They can be fast, and flip out quite a bit. But generally calm down as they get older, my little girl at the moment is a nut case but only if you provoke her. She will rather try and get away to hide. She's come after me a few times which is quite endearing. 

Depends on the snake to be honest though, some are crazy, some wont ever hood. But on the whole if you know what you're doing cobras aren't that hard, apart from a few species which can be more challenging.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the way the Gaboon eats, keeping the prey off the ground. 
This natural feeding habit must come in handy in a captive environment, keeping wet rodents off the substraits.
Also I think N. siamensis is my favourite of all the spitters
Nice pics Crotalid.


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 24, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Love the way the Gaboon eats, keeping the prey off the ground.
> This natural feeding habit must come in handy in a captive environment, keeping wet rodents off the substraits.
> Also I think N. siamensis is my favourite of all the spitters
> Nice pics Crotalid.



Exactly! It's a big help lol. It's probably my favourite spitter too, although I do really like samarensis also! 

Thanks!


----------



## RedFox (Oct 25, 2012)

eipper said:


> Young fella I find your lies rude, there are no cobras at C.T. Zoo.



Agree there are no exotics there to the best of my knowledge. The only snake I could think of that could be mistaken as a cobra is a red belly black snake because they have fat necks sort of but you would still have to squint pretty hard. Lol

- - - Updated - - -

Beautiful snakes by the way OP. I hope to see more of them in the future.


----------



## longqi (Oct 25, 2012)

Crotalid said:


> Exactly! It's a big help lol. It's probably my favourite spitter too, although I do really like samarensis also!
> 
> Thanks!



Have a mate with N Sumateras
Although Im not that fond of any spitters his are jet black all over and pretty stunning


----------



## Wrightpython (Oct 25, 2012)

Mouse_Breeder said:


> Would you like to enlighten me then at what I have seen for the past 3 months?


Most likely tiger snakes as they will often flatten there necks and to the non herps can get mistaken.


----------



## Dreaper (Oct 25, 2012)

i dont think i have the patience for venomous snakes, maybe one day because they are gorgeous. good on you


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 26, 2012)

Dreaper said:


> i dont think i have the patience for venomous snakes, maybe one day because they are gorgeous. good on you



Thanks, what do you mean by patience? 



longqi said:


> Have a mate with N Sumateras
> Although Im not that fond of any spitters his are jet black all over and pretty stunning



To be honest mate, give me any cobra and il be happy lol. Not really sure what my favourite one is, I quite the the sumatrana too. I like the beige coloured ones Viperkeeper has, they have a mad attitude though - make mine look like a corn snake!


----------



## Stuart (Oct 26, 2012)

Crotalid, do you have to option to keep Hemachatus at all in the UK?


----------



## Dreaper (Oct 26, 2012)

Crotalid said:


> Thanks, what do you mean by patience?
> 
> well trying to get my pythons out for a clean and trying really hard not to get bitten, i lose patience especially with the younger ones and just take the bite, eventually they learn that in not going to hurt them and stop but from what i know doing that with venomous snakes shortens your life expectancy a little


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy Moly.
Scary but very cool Snakeys. Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 27, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Crotalid, do you have to option to keep Hemachatus at all in the UK?



Anything i want  

It's one of my favourite snakes. Definitely will look to get some next year or the year after. 



Dreaper said:


> Crotalid said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, what do you mean by patience?
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2012)

love the little cobra.


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> love the little cobra.



Thank you.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Oct 28, 2012)

I want NAJA!!!!


----------



## Swampdonkey (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Animals. I personally am not interested in vens, each to their own, but I can see the attraction, I would love to see them for real so thanks for the pics.


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 28, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> I want NAJA!!!!



Haha, thank you! 




Swampdonkey said:


> Beautiful Animals. I personally am not interested in vens, each to their own, but I can see the attraction, I would love to see them for real so thanks for the pics.



Yeah for sure, I'm the same but with non venomous. I've only ever kept hots.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 29, 2012)

Crotalid said:


> Yeah for sure, I'm the same but with non venomous. I've only ever kept hots.



How many years have you worked with hots?


----------



## Crotalid (Oct 29, 2012)

caliherp said:


> How many years have you worked with hots?



One year now.


----------



## Xeaal (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. These are so amazing and beautiful. Thank you for sharing these photos - the tiny cobra is a real cutie


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 2, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Wow. Just wow. These are so amazing and beautiful. Thank you for sharing these photos - the tiny cobra is a real cutie



Thank you  sorry didn't mean to ignore you! She is lovely isn't she, very nervous little thing, just wants to hide all the time lol.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Stuart (Nov 2, 2012)

Now you are just teasing  You have some gorgeous snakes there mate, well done


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 2, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Now you are just teasing  You have some gorgeous snakes there mate, well done



Haha! Thank you


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in love with that white lipped, beautiful snake


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 3, 2012)

Saxon_Aus said:


> I'm in love with that white lipped, beautiful snake



Thanks  they're nutty as hell though lol. Good fun! Very inquisitive snakes


----------



## eddie123 (Nov 5, 2012)

beaustiful


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2012)

mcbuggsy said:


> Still no reply about the Cobras at Cairns Zoo yet......and that post was in October...and it's now 5th November.....Anyone smell a rat?? (pardon the pun)



Dealt with in another thread mate. No cobras, mistaken identity.

Now back to drooling at the pretty snakes in this thread.....


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 5, 2012)

I could just look at these all day. How lucky we are to share such beauty which nature has created and be open-minded enough to recognize these beautiful miracles for what they are. Please keep posting photos


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 5, 2012)

Wholly Crap! Nice Vens! Wowzers!


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 7, 2012)

I watched a program on Foxtel last night about venomous snakes and the Gaboon was featured. The one's they were showing, they claimed were 2 meters in length and 8kg weight! I was a bit shocked to hear this - that's an awfully big, solid chunk of danger. But why would an Adder need to be large and heavy? A Python or Boa, I understand because they constrict their prey, so size and strength matter - but a venomous snake doesn't need that, does it? Also, do the ones in captivity grow that large?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 7, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> I watched a program on Foxtel last night about venomous snakes and the Gaboon was featured. The one's they were showing, they claimed were 2 meters in length and 8kg weight! I was a bit shocked to hear this - that's an awfully big, solid chunk of danger. But why would an Adder need to be large and heavy? A Python or Boa, I understand because they constrict their prey, so size and strength matter - but a venomous snake doesn't need that, does it? Also, do the ones in captivity grow that large?



Length might be pushing it as I havent heard of many reaching over 2m in a while but yes they do get heavy. You could say the same things about rattlers who get similarly heavy and big, maybe its the prey or maybe its just cause they built like the brick dunnies of the reptile world. Heres an article in from Wikipedia which Im not wild about the accuracy of the figures, but as a whole it gives you a description of these magnificent snakes. Bitis gabonica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My uncle has a couple that weigh 6.3 and 7kg respectively and describes their attitude exacly as Crotalid does, not very nice


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 10, 2012)

Few pics of my male White Lip, female Arizona black rattler (She hasn't started to darken in colour yet), and female Gab.


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 11, 2012)

Sweet pics, that white lip looks very grumpy ha, amazing eyes.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 11, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Sweet pics, that white lip looks very grumpy ha, amazing eyes.



Thanks! Haha, yeah most vipers do look moody, his attitude goes with his looks, nickname is Cranky!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 11, 2012)

You own a rattle snake :shock: man u give me the hibbidy jibbidies lol Love all of them tho, such amazing creatures that come with such a mean look. Ur camera skills are awesome.  to be honest at first i thought the white lip was a green mamba, until i had a closer look and saw the huge pits and read it wasnt lol


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 11, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> You own a rattle snake :shock: man u give me the hibbidy jibbidies lol Love all of them tho, such amazing creatures that come with such a mean look. Ur camera skills are awesome.  to be honest at first i thought the white lip was a green mamba, until i had a closer look and read it wasnt lol



Haha, rattlesnakes are the best! My favourite snakes, hopefully will have another 10 or so next year. 

Lol, if you put a picture of a green mamba next it, it looks completely different as they got a long thin head . My mate has six green mambas though! Thanks  all taken with my iPhone, can't wait till I get insurance money back for my camera my brother lost so I can take some proper pictures!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeh rattlesnakes are def one of my fav vipers, but u cant beat the eyelash viper, stunning imo. Wow 10, people are gonna be scared to come to ur place lol

I did a search on green mamba's and realised they do indeed look quite different. U must have a damn good iphone, looking forward to seeing more photo's


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 11, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Yeh rattlesnakes are def one of my fav vipers, but u cant beat the eyelash viper, stunning imo. Wow 10, people are gonna be scared to come to ur place lol
> 
> I did a search on green mamba's and realised they do indeed look quite different. U must have a damn good iphone, looking forward to seeing more photo's



Yeah I used to like Eyelash vipers. That's why I wanted to keep venomous in the first place, I don't know why I've just never been bothered about getting one now lol. Not a huge fan of the arboreal stuff, I do really like Atheris ceratophora though!

Haha, well maybe more. Depends how many babies my friends have! Thanks


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ur very lucky to have such a huge selection to choose from. Yeh their nice aswell, definatly jealous lol
Do u have to have a licence at all to keep anything over there in the UK?


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 11, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Ur very lucky to have such a huge selection to choose from. Yeh their nice aswell, definatly jealous lol
> Do u have to have a licence at all to keep anything over there in the UK?



Yeah I'm glad I can have whatever I want here! 

Yeah you need a license, but there are more people that keep 'under the radar' as it were. Some councils make it very difficult for you to get one, like charging £2000 just for the application lol. Most councils are ok about it anyway.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah okay. sort of like here, some states its easier to get ur ven licence, but others are more strict, like NSW, u gotta meet all the criteria before ur able to own any venomous snake, tho i can keep lower class vens on my current licence but haven't been interested in keeping any as of yet.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 12, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Ah okay. sort of like here, some states its easier to get ur ven licence, but others are more strict, like NSW, u gotta meet all the criteria before ur able to own any venomous snake, tho i can keep lower class vens on my current licence but haven't been interested in keeping any as of yet.



Yeah same thing. Although a lot of places in Europe you don't need a license, you can just go out and buy it lol..like in Germany. 

What are classed as lower class venomous over there? Like Boiga?


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think its important to put certain restrictions on venomous snakes as they are very dangerous, espcially to those who keep them and do silly things just to show off to their friends.
Without the species list in front of me i cant think of them all, but snakes like red naped snakes, orange naped snakes, yellow faced whip snakes, marsh snakes and a few more. Tree snakes can also be kept.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 12, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> I think its important to put certain restrictions on venomous snakes as they are very dangerous, espcially to those who keep them and do silly things just to show off to their friends.
> Without the species list in front of me i cant think of them all, but snakes like red naped snakes, orange naped snakes, yellow faced whip snakes, marsh snakes and a few more. Tree snakes can also be kept.



Um. I kind of agree with you, but at the same time I don't. Thing is these people that act hard, might say they will get this and that...but when they are face to face with a big 5ft pissed of rattlesnake or cobra, they're going to run a mile. 

It's one thing talking the talk, but another thing to actually own it. There hasn't been any deaths in Germany as far as I know. 

Also people will do silly things regardless of a license or not. A guy in the UK bought a baby puff adder and then took pictures of it hanging over his man hood! And he had a license lol.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess thats true, i know i'd prob run, not without taking a photo first tho lol but at least theirs more people that respect the snakes then those who dont, people who ARE man enough to do silly things like that shouldnt own animals imo.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 12, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> I guess thats true, i know i'd prob run, not without taking a photo first tho lol but at least theirs more people that respect the snakes then those who dont, people who ARE man enough to do silly things like that shouldnt own animals imo.



Oh definitely! But at the end of the day once the animal is there's it's up to them what risks they take. If they die its their problem, but if they do something negligible that involves a member of the public that's when it's not right. As it will put this aspect of reptile keeping in a bad light! 

Do non-normal people (non reptile keepers haha) in Aus kill snakes? Like idiots in America with rattlesnake round ups?


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep very true
Im not sure what rattlesnake roundup is? but yeh alot of people think snakes are just naturally "evil" so it will most likely get a shovel to the head and then they will tell the media it was an act of self defence so they dont get in trouble.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 12, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Yep very true.
> Yep alot of people think snakes are just naturally "evil" so it will most likely get a shovel to the head and then they will tell the media it was an act of self defence so they dont get in trouble.



Can you get into trouble if you kill them then? 

I'm sure in the US, they don't care. They really need to change that, if i killed an Adder here i'd be arrested. If you look on social media sites like Instagram etc, and under the tag rattlesnake the amount of pictures of people killing them is insane. I don't understand how anyone can be so barbaric, makes my eyes well up lol. Ignorance!


----------



## ChargerWA (Nov 12, 2012)

Most people don't even care. I was doing training with my Rural Fire Brigade which was being taught by the local ranger. One of the farmers was taking great pride telling everyone about the Pseudonaja Affinis he had killed that day when I said "mate, sure you want to say that in front of the ranger". He **** himself and shut up quick smart, but so few (if any, ever) are ever convicted that most people rarely equate it as a crime until it is pointed out.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 12, 2012)

ChargerWA said:


> Most people don't even care. I was doing training with my Rural Fire Brigade which was being taught by the local ranger. One of the farmers was taking great pride telling everyone about the Pseudonaja Affinis he had killed that day when I said "mate, sure you want to say that in front of the ranger". He **** himself and shut up quick smart, but so few (if any, ever) are ever convicted that most people rarely equate it as a crime until it is pointed out.



Stupid. I just don't see why people feel the need to kill them, if you run away from the snake it isn't going to chase you, and if it's already bitten you, killing it isn't going to solve anything.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 12, 2012)

If its not an act of self defence then yes its very much illegal as all reptiles are protected here, im not sure what the penalties are tho.

I agree. I watched this show (cant remember what it was called) where people got paid to find rattlesnakes, then they'd be killed for their skin etc. I honestly dont understand how people could kill animals and be happy and cheerful about it. It makes it worse if they put the animal in alot of pain before properly killing it. Makes me angry/sad.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 12, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> If its not an act of self defence then yes its very much illegal as all reptiles are protected here, im not sure what the penalties are tho.
> 
> I agree. I watched this show (cant remember what it was called) where people got paid to find rattlesnakes, then they'd be killed for their skin etc. I honestly dont understand how people could kill animals and be happy and cheerful about it. It makes it worse if they put the animal in alot of pain before properly killing it. Makes me angry/sad.



Probably rattlesnake republic or something like that. 

The thing is, they sew the mouth shut so people can take photos with them. It's disgusting what they do. I'm surprised a country like the States that's supposed to be the 'best' country in the world hasn't put a stop to it nationwide. They should be proud to be home to such amazing animals, not just kill them because one is on it's property. 

Like you say they enjoy it. If someone was to kill a kitten and put it on youtube i'm pretty sure they would be arrested, but because it's a snake it makes it ok. Sad world we live in hey!


----------



## caliherp (Nov 12, 2012)

Crotalid said:


> Can you get into trouble if you kill them then?
> 
> I'm sure in the US, they don't care. They really need to change that, if i killed an Adder here i'd be arrested. If you look on social media sites like Instagram etc, and under the tag rattlesnake the amount of pictures of people killing them is insane. I don't understand how anyone can be so barbaric, makes my eyes well up lol. Ignorance!


Just because there are some ignorant pices of sht, does not mean all of us are. I'm shure lots of people kill adders in the UK. As long as there are people who do not understand snakes there will always be people killing them. It's not just in America. Tides are starting to shift. There has been a lot of contraversy about this lately. I do not have to much time before work so I could only dig up one link. I'll post more when I get off of work. Georgia Officials Called on to End Cruel, Dangerous Rattlesnake Roundups


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 12, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Just because there are some ignorant pices of sht, does not mean all of us are. I'm shure lots of people kill adders in the UK. As long as there are people who do not understand snakes there will always be people killing them. It's not just in America. Tides are starting to shift. There has been a lot of contraversy about this lately. I do not have to much time before work so I could only dig up one link. I'll post more when I get off of work. Georgia Officials Called on to End Cruel, Dangerous Rattlesnake Roundups



Can you point out to me where i said all Americans are ignorant? 

When i was I'm pretty sure in America they don't care, i was on about governments actually putting laws in place so that it is an offense to kill any native herps. 

I'm sure people probably do kill adders and grass snakes here. But very rarely, show me any pictures on the internet of people killing our native wildlife? I could show you 100 from the states in 2 seconds. I'm not having a go at all Americans, so i don't know why you're getting defensive. 

I'm aware of that link, but it's still prominent in other states. People need to start educating people on what to do if one is on 'your' land. Things like there should be at least one person within a community who is able to dispose of them correctly. It's not hard, if you used a longer hook than usual you can easily place a rattlesnake into a bin...and then release it.

- - - Updated - - -



caliherp said:


> Just because there are some ignorant pices of sht, does not mean all of us are. I'm shure lots of people kill adders in the UK. As long as there are people who do not understand snakes there will always be people killing them. It's not just in America. Tides are starting to shift. There has been a lot of contraversy about this lately. I do not have to much time before work so I could only dig up one link. I'll post more when I get off of work. Georgia Officials Called on to End Cruel, Dangerous Rattlesnake Roundups



Can you point out to me where i said all Americans are ignorant? 

When i was I'm pretty sure in America they don't care, i was on about governments actually putting laws in place so that it is an offense to kill any native herps. 

I'm sure people probably do kill adders and grass snakes here. But very rarely, show me any pictures on the internet of people killing our native wildlife? I could show you 100 from the states in 2 seconds. I'm not having a go at all Americans, so i don't know why you're getting defensive. 

I'm aware of that link, but it's still prominent in other states. People need to start educating people on what to do if one is on 'your' land. Things like there should be at least one person within a community who is able to dispose of them correctly. It's not hard, if you used a longer hook than usual you can easily place a rattlesnake into a bin...and then release it.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 16, 2012)

When you said, "I'm sure in the US, they don't care." That really got under my skin. To me it sounds like you ment all Americans. I'll admit I jumped the gun and could have typed my thoughts a little more clearly. But when you said that it really pissed me off. There are a ton of people who care. There are a ton of people who are trying everything they can to change what is going on. It's hard to make changes when it has gone on for a couple hundred years. You were right about adders there are not to many cases on that.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 16, 2012)

caliherp said:


> When you said, "I'm sure in the US, they don't care." That really got under my skin. To me it sounds like you ment all Americans. I'll admit I jumped the gun and could have typed my thoughts a little more clearly. But when you said that it really pissed me off. There are a ton of people who care. There are a ton of people who are trying everything they can to change what is going on. It's hard to make changes when it has gone on for a couple hundred years. You were right about adders there are not to many cases on that.



Like i said mate, i was on about the Govt. 

I'm just amazed that it hasn't happened sooner, it's no different to going round killing peoples cats and dogs, just because they aren't a domesticated animal doesn't mean they deserve to be tortured. 

Is it starting to gain momentum in the States? They need to dish out a few big fines to the people displaying the rattlesnake they just killed as a trophy in pictures, I'm sure that would put people off.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 16, 2012)

It is starting to gain momentum, more so this year then any other year. I'm pretty sure people and organizations are trying to get legislatures to pass new laws. But we all know how hard it is to get a large group of people to agree on something. There are a few rattlers that are protected but IMO not nearly enough. We do have people to relocate snakes, unfortunately some like to take it into there own hands. Again that as well is starting to change as many people are getting nailed.


----------

